# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  نبض المونديال

## رياض عباس بخيت

*
الرابط التوقيع
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/brazil.jpg



الرابط التوقيع
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/italy.jpg
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
رابط التوقيع 
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/germany.jpg



رابط التوقيع 
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/argentina.jpg
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
رابط التوقيع 
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/algeria.jpg


رابط التوقيع 
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/spain.jpg
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
رابط التوقيع 
 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/France.jpg


 كود بلغة HTML:
http://de4schoo.jeeran.com/Netherlands.jpg
انتظرو المزيد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*توقيع خاص الجزائر , توقيع منتخب الجزائر Algeria Signature



توقيع منتخب امريكا " الولايت المتحدة الامريكية " America



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*توقيع لعشاق التانجو عشاق الاسطورة ميسي توقيع منتخب الارجنتين Argentina ارجنتينا 


 





*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*توقيع لعشاق السامبا عشاق سحر الكرة البرازيلية توقيع منتخب البرازيل Brazil



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## متيم المريخ

*مشكور حبيبنا رياض وتواقيع جميلة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم يارياض ياغالي 
كسرة صغيرة 
الصليب دة مالو كتير كدة اعوز بالله
*

----------


## acba77

*الجزائر الفريق العربي الوحيد في المونديال لذلك لابد من مساندة


*

----------


## aziz4545a

*
x"Oh Africa"x
ما أروعك افريقيا...

Oh Africa...x
أعلم أنه يجب علينا تحقيق الهدف لأن الجميع يعتمد علينا.
لأن الجميع ينتظرنا..
حانت ساعة الحقيقة....قدرنا أن ننظم كأس العالم..
الجميع ينتظرنا...
I know that we have to take it to the goal 'cause everyone's depending on we
See we ain't got nowhere to go but up, it's our destiny
سنفعل ما بوسعنا و ما يجب أن يفعل لأننا قادرون على جعل كأس العالم حدثا لا ينسى...سنرتقي به إلى القمة....إلى أعالي الجبال.حانت ساعة الحقيقة.
حان الوقت لإثبات وجودنا...لأننا قادرون.. 
We're choosing the way, we'll do what it takes to get to the top of the highest mountain
We'll do anything, we got to prove ourselves 'cause we know
ما أروعك افريقيا...
Oh Africa...x
لن ننسى هذا اليوم طيلة حياتنا لأنه يوم السعد لإفريقيا..يوم المجد
و مهما حدث...على الأقل حاولنا...نحن قادرون على تنظيم كأس العالم.
See we'll never be able to forget this day 'cause it's the greatest day of our life
See no matter what happens at least we can say "we came, we saw, we tried"x
سنفعل ما بوسعنا لنرتقي بكأس العالم في افريقيا...إلى القمة...حان الوقت للبهجة...حان الوقت للرقص...
We're choosing nowhere, we'll do what it takesto get to the top of the highest mountain
We'll do anything, we got to prove ourselves 'cause we know
ما أروعك افريقيا...
Oh Africa...x
حانت ساعة الحقيقة...حانت لحظة البريق...لحظة المجد...حان الوقت لنعيش كأس العالم...لأنه قدرنا...
This is our time to shine, our timeto fly, our timeto be inside the sky
Our time to soar, our time to saw, the last one in football
ما أروعك افريقيا...لأنه قدرنا...
Oh Africa...x
وده رابط الاغنيه قبل اي زول للصفوه وبس 

http://www.dawshagya.com/vb/url.php?...m/?zmg2mmwqnww

*

----------


## aziz4545a

*Oh Africa.
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*Oh Africa
Oh
aziz4545a 
Oh 
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

oh africa
oh
aziz4545a 
oh 



تسلم علي  التعبير اخي .. ويارب تصرنا علي الدلاقين
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*تسلم اكبا  77
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*مشكووووووووووور

ياظريف
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم .حاجة عجيبة
                        	*

----------


## شوش79

*oh africa 
oh
merrikhabonline.net
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور ياعزيز ياولدنا


*

----------


## حفيد برعي

*تسلم ياراقي   ومشكور


aziz4545a 
Oh
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكوووور  يا راقى
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووووور يا معلم
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم ياراقي روعة
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*merrikhabonline.net   الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*شكرا" جميلا  لمروركم  وترك توقيعاتكم الحاره ايها الصفوه ....... اوووووووووووووووووو اوووووووووووووووووووو عجـــــــــــــــــــــبنا
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*فالنترك مباراه القمه . ونستمتع بشهر من الابداع والفن الجمييل في افريقيا  oh africa
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*من يوم امس بدأت احتفال كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا الان انقل لكم بعض الصور من تلك الاحتفالات 
لن اطيل عليكم
 
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 
 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هذي هي ملاعب كأس العالم المقام في جنوب افريقيا عن طريق قوقل ايرث 



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
---

--


--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

--

--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

--

--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

--

--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

--

--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

--

--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

--

--

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
--

*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*مشكووور ابونزار على هذا المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أعلنت قناة الجزيرة الرياضية انه وبالتنسيق مع الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم تقرر اختيار عدد من مباريات المونديال، التي تملك القناة حقوقها الحصرية  لبثها على الهواء مباشرة مجاناً لمشاهديها، بدءا من المباراة الافتتاحية، التي  ستجمع بين منتخبي جنوب إفريقيا والمكسيك اليوم الجمعة 11 يونيو 2010.
وجاء  القرار في تطور مفاجئ وقبل ساعات من انطلاق كأس العالم لكرة القدم بجنوب إفريقيا،  وستذيع القناة بعض المباريات التي سيتم تحديد مواعيدها خلال الأيام القادمة، من اجل  توفير متعة المشاهدة المجانية للجماهير في الوطن العربي، في إطار حرص القناة على  كسب اكبر قاعدة من المشاهدين.
وبعد الإعلان عن هذه الخطوة، قال ناصر الخليفي  المدير العام لقناة الجزيرة الرياضية: "إن القناة ستمنح محبي وعشاق كرة القدم  بالعالم العربي فرصة للاستمتاع بمشاهدة العديد من المباريات مجاناً، كما سنساهم في  نقل الأجواء الاحتفالية لافتتاح المونديال، ونحن سعداء بأن نقدم هذه الفرصة لمشاهدي  الجزيرة الرياضية".
وكانت قناة الجزيرة الرياضية قد أعلنت قبل يومين فقط عن  تخفيض أسعار كروت الاشتراك، والآن يتم الإعلان عن بث عدد من المباريات بصورة مجانية  على القنوات المفتوحة، وفي الغالب ستكون مباريات المنتخب الجزائري في الدور الأول  لكأس العالم من بين هذه المباريات، وبخاصة ان هناك مشكلة لم تجد حلا أدت على منع  بطاقات الجزيرة الرياضية من دخول الجزائر.
وأبدى نيكلاس إيركسون مدير البث  التلفزيوني بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" سعادته حيث قال: "انهم سعداء بهذه  الشراكة المتينة مع الجزيرة الرياضية، وأيضاً مع طيران الإمارات الطيران الرسمي  للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وهما من أقوى شركاء فيفا"، علماً بأن طيران الإمارات  ساهمت في إيجاد حل لنقل مباريات كأس العالم عن طريق الكيبل الأرضي. 
وكانت  الجزيرة قد خفضت سعر اشتراكها إلى 80 دولار خلال اليومين الماضية بدلا من 100  دولار، وذلك بهدف زيادة عدد المشتركين في بطولة كأس العالم.

منقول:كفر ووتر

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تشكر ياهندسه...والله انا مشيت دفعت150جنيه لقناة الخرطوم الدوليه غير الاشتراك الشهرى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اليوم ينطلق العٌرس العالمي (كأس العالم)بجنوب افريقيا 
ستعلن مباراة جنوب أفريقيا والمكسيك الساعة 16:00 انطلاق أول نهائيات لكأس العالم FIFA تستضيفها القارة الأفريقية والنسخة التاسعة عشرة منذ انطلاق المسابقة.
الملعب
ملعب إليس بارك - جوهانسبرج

بني ملعب "إيليس بارك" في 1928 في بادئ الأمر ليكون ملعباً للرجبي قبل أن يتم هدمه وإعادة تشييده في 1982 مجدداً ليكون ملعباً خاصاً للرجبي. وسمي هذا الملعب نسبة إلى "جي دي إيليس" الذي كان مستشاراً في مدينة جوهانسبرج والذي وافق على تخصيص أرض تمتد على مساحة 13 إكراً لبناء الملعب. 
منتخب جنوب افريقيا

قائمة الفريق
حراس المرمي
1 منيب جوزفس
16 ايتوميلنج كوني

22 شعيب والترز
المدافعون2 سيبونيزو جاكسا3 تسيبو ماسيليلا4 ارون موكوينا5 أنيلي نجكونجكا14 ماثيو بوث15 لوكاس ثوالا20 بونجاني كومالو21 سيابونجا سانجوينيلاعبي والوسط6 ماكبيث سيبايا7 لانس ديفيدز8 سيفيوي تشابالالا10 ستيفن بينار11 تيكو موديزيه12 رينيلوي ليتشولونياني13 كاجيشو ديكجاكوي19 سوربرايز موريري23 ثاندويسي خوبونيالهجوم9 كاتليجو مفيلا17 برنارد باركر18 سيامبونجا نومفيتيالمدربكارلوس ألبرتو بيريرامنتخب المكسيك

قائمة الفريق
حراس المرمي
1 أوسكار بيريز
13 جييرمو أوتشوا
23 لويس ميتشيل
المدافعون
2 فرانشيسكو رودريجيز
3 كارلوس سالسيدو
4 رافائيل ماركيز
5 ريكاردو أوسوريو
12 بول أجيلار
15 هيكتور مورينو
16 إيفراين خواريز
19 جوني ماجالون
لاعبي الوسط
6 جيراردو تورادو
8 إسرائيل كاسترو
18 أندريس جواردادو

20 خورخي توريس
المهاجمون7 بابلو باريرا9 جييرمو فرانكو10 كواوتيموك بلانكو11 كارلوس فيلا14 خافيير هيرنانديز17 جيوفاني دوس سانتوس21 أدولفو باوتيستا22 ألبرتو ميديناالمدربخافيير أجيريبالضغط علي اسم اي لاعب او مدرب ستجد معلومات كافية عنة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*سبقتنى فى فتح البوست...لك التحيه والاحترام....مع الافارقه ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*تسلم يا باش علي الموضوع ، ، واهو نسكت نحضر ونتحسر ونتامل جمال الكوره وحرارة القلب 

واجمل مافي السودان الحياة التكافلية  والماعندو بمشي للعندو وعليهو مابيبخل .

نتمناها بطوله ممتعه ، والجزيره كانت افضل من الاي ار تي في تعاملها مع المشجع العربي واكيد طيران الامارات شركة غنية عن التعريف .

واهي مره كل اربعه سنة والمولد ينفض. . .


يابرنسي عيني في عينك كدا دفعتي كم ، ، ، ؟



*

----------


## السيد

*تسلم علي المجهود المقدر بس ماصنفت نفسك واقف وين عشان الناس تحاول توضح تعاملها معاك تهئ تهئ تهئ

وووووووين يا البرنسيسة مش ديل القالوا البشير ما يجينا انتو بتنسوا سريع كدا مالكم؟؟؟

مع المكسيك ناس رافائيل ماركيز وان شاء الله تلحقي جنوب افريقيا كاربوني يا كج . . .

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة الان علي الجزيرة المفتوحة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضغط متواصل لفريق الماكسيك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يارب الفوز للمكسيك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كورة حلوة....لست من متعصبى جنوب افريقيا لكن بحكم اننا من قارة واحده....هدف يضيع للمكسيك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اختفت الاشارة الان  من النايل سات
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*النتيجة كم ياحلوين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الوصلة

www.tvarabe.ii.ma

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم ياروعة خبر مية مية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

النتيجة كم ياحلوين



لسه نضيفة والارسال كعب...فى بطاقتين صفر واحده للمكسيك وواحده لجنوب افريقيا والهجمات تقريبا متساويه والكوره ما على قدر كده حلوة لكن ما مشوقه...

تخريمه

الليله مالك بدرى؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +10
http://www.0ff0.com/worldcup2010/myhtml.php?page=aljazeerasport10.html 
 

قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +9
http://www.0ff0.com/worldcup2010/myhtml.php?page=aljazeerasport9.html 

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*وحاة الخوة150جنيه وبعد ده كله ارسال زى الزفت...الديجيتال والقناة الاتنين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هدف جميل جدا يضيع للمكسيك وتاانى قطعت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة الان 35
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هدف للمكسيك من ضربه ركنيه ولكن حكم الخط يقول تسلل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف ملقي للمكسيك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

لسه نضيفة والارسال كعب...فى بطاقتين صفر واحده للمكسيك وواحده لجنوب افريقيا والهجمات تقريبا متساويه والكوره ما على قدر كده حلوة لكن ما مشوقه...

تخريمه

الليله مالك بدرى؟؟؟



 

تسلمي ونهارك سعيد 
تفويتة 
هسي طالع بس جيت اشوف الجرسة وماشي انوم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مراسلكم قناة المدينه ابكر ادم احمد حسينا الشهير بى ابكرونا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نقل لجميع مباريات كأس العالم بجودة HD
جنوب أفريقيا VS المكسيك 
14:00 GMT 
رابط صاروخي جودة HD 
http://fckora.50webs.com/
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بلا مكسيك بلا بطيخ
 نحنا مع (ساوس افريكا بالعربي) ( البافانا بافانا) منتخب الاولاد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تنوية من قناة الجزيرة غريب !!

انه يوجد تداخل فى قمر النايل سات فيرجى المشاهدة على قمر نور وقمر عرب سات

مشكلة كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررره
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مراسلكم قناة المدينه ابكر ادم احمد حسينا الشهير بى ابكرونا

هدف جميل جدا للمكسيك



هوي يااااااااااااا ابكرونا انتي القون دا عنكم براكم ولا شنو ...!!!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تنقطع الصورة وتعود تنقطع وتعود تنقطع وتعود
اصبحت اشعر بصداع في الرأس 
ما السبب 
فتحت المباراة الافتتاحية مجانا لتنقطع الصورة
المشاهد العربي مكتوب عليه أن لا يحضر كأس العالم
والله شيء مخجل 
المكتوب يظهر من العنوان 
نصيحة للجزيرة الرياضية روحوا نظموا دوري اسباني ودعوا كأس العالم لمن يقدر عليه.
لا أقول هذا كرها للجزيرة الرياضية
لكن هذا كأس عالم لا مجال للخطأ فيه.
أنه كأس عالم وكل دقيقة فيه مهمة جداً


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انتهى الشوط الاول....ونأسف للخطأ المطبعى...والله حفيظ قال قوون والشبكه طشت وانا طوالى تشيت الشمار
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*احلى حاجه دعايات البيبسى رهيييييييييييييبه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تحياتي رياض .. كلامك صاح دا كاس العالم

موزة :

تاني مافي زول الوم رضى مصفي الشيخ .. تهي تهي تهي 

الروابط الجبتها طلت مواسير
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المبارة بايخة والافتتاح ابيخ من بايخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ما خلوا للجلافيط حاجة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تحياتي رياض .. كلامك صاح دا كاس العالم

موزة :

تاني مافي زول الوم رضى مصفي الشيخ .. تهي تهي تهي 

الروابط الجبتها طلت مواسير



هي الجزيرة الرياضية طلعت مـــــــــــــــاسورة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بداية الشوط الثانى وتبديل فى صفوف جنوب افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انه يوجد تداخل فى قمر النايل سات فيرجى المشاهدة على قمر نور وقمر عرب سات

مشكلة كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررره
طيب واللي ما عندو الا نيل سات !!! 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يابرنسيسة الله يعوضك في قروشك الدفعتيها
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ما هذا لم اشاهد من الشوط الاول اكثر من عشر دقائق
الاخضر بالريش في الاستوديو يبرر ويقول هناك ضغط و تشويش على النايل سات
انا اساله لماذا كل قنوات النايل سات تعمل حتى من نفس التردد!!!
ثاني شيء لماذا الجزيرة تكذب وتقول تابعوها على العربسات،
ولما سأل اخوتنا عن العرب سات طلع نفس الشيء و القنوات تنقطع!!
المونديال اكبر منكي يالجزيرة و لا تستحقين الاشتراك!!

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مازالت النتيجه تعادليه...والارسال كعب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون لجنوب افريقيا اللاعب رقم8
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هذه ضريبة الإحتكارية ... 
ضريبة كوننا في دول كل شيء يدار من قبل "شخص" أو "جهة" واحدة فقط ... 
شركات ومؤسسات الـ 
One Man Show 
كلها دكتاتورية بدكتاتورية ... 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ياااااااااااااااهو جنوب اريقيا تحرز اول اهداف المونديال

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون سنما بس 

منها وقطعت
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*هسي بتقطع ... تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

ياحليل أيامك
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*بالمناسبة ادوني خبر الكورة اول باول انا
في مكان الشغل ما عندي طريقة احضر الكورة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					



ياحليل أيامك



 

الاي ار تي قنات كل العرب 
 وفعلا ياحليل زمان وسنين زمان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ما تتضايق يارياض....والله فى القناة واااااااااااضحه حليل قروشك انت يااخوى....وجنوب افريقيا جاب قوووووووووووون

انا ما قلت ليك شجع الاصفر عملتها لى سياسه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ما تتضايق يارياض....والله فى القناة واااااااااااضحه حليل قروشك انت يااخوى....وجنوب افريقيا جاب قوووووووووووون

انا ما قلت ليك شجع الاصفر عملتها لى سياسه



انا اسي بحضر فيها لكن بعد شنو 
وجنوب افريقيا ضيع الهدف التاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ادقيقة الان 68 
النتيجة 1/0
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لاعب جنوب افريقيا رقم 8 هو هداف كاس العالم حتا الان ....:263:

ايوا يا مجد الدين يامتابعة:263:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب جنوب افريقية رقم 3
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضغط متواصل من فتية جنوب افريقيا 
وكرة تصتدم بالقائم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ركنية للمكسيك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كآس العالم 2010 

جنوب أفريقيا ( 1 ) - ( 1 ) المكسيك 

الشوط الثآني 

الدقيقة :: 78
وهدف التعادل 
لباركيز
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*التعادل للمكسيك
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ماركيز يعدل للمكسيك  انا زعلان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ماركيز يعدل للمكسيك  انا زعلان



عادى يامان ما تتضايق
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*موفقين التعادل هو النتيجه المتوقعه مني انا

كفروا لي يا شباب خلل فني خلاني ما اتابع من التلفاز

انا بحضرها علي النت هئ هئ هئ بكا تقيل 

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا والمكاسيك ديل يفوزوا

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تبديل لجنوب افريقيا 
خروج بينار 
دخول باركر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 
هكر مصري تسبب في انقطاع معظم الشوط الاول وبداية الثاني
منقول
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جنوب أفريقيا 
'27كاجيشو ديكغاكوي
'55سيفيوي تشابالالا
'70Masilela

المكسيك 
ايفران خواريز'18
جيراردو تورادو'57
'79M?rquez
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لا لا لا دقت في الحديدة ياااااااااااا الله فرصة ضااااااااااعت علي جنوب افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*التعادل بالنسبة لي مرضي عشان جماهير مريخاب اون لاين ما اطلع منهم واحد زعلان
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*هنا مباشر لو في اي مشاكل في التلفاز

الكوره قربت بس يادوب بدت تولع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم الاوزبكي يزبح المكسيك من الوريد الي الوريد
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*كم كم لحد الآن
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

هنا مباشر لو في اي مشاكل في التلفاز

الكوره قربت بس يادوب بدت تولع



صدفة عجيبة لكن انا عارف انو ملفات الفيديو عندنا هنا في شبكتنا ما بتشتغل
قلت كد اضغط في الرابط ساااااهس بس مزاج ضغطت لقيت البث مباشر
شكرا ليك كتير يا حبة
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*وجه الإعلامي والمعلق الرياضي الجزائري الأخضر بالريش أصابع الاتهام للمسئولين بالنايل سات مؤكدا انهم من تسببوا في قطع الإرسال عن قناة الجزيرة الرياضية أثناء بث المباراة الافتتاحية لمونديال 2010 بين جنوب أفريقيا والمكسيك.

وقال بالريش أثناء فترة الاستراحة ما بين الشوطين إن هناك عملا تخريبيا مقصودا ضد الجزيرة من مسئولي النايل سات، حيث دلل علي ذلك بأنه أثناء انقطاع الإرسال عن الجزيرة ظل النقل المباشر علي قناتي النيل للرياضية والثانية الأرضيتين ولم ينقطع الإرسال.

وانقطع إرسال القنوات الرياضية عامة لشبكة الجزيرة الفضائية أثناء المباراة الافتتاحية بين جنوب أفريقيا والمكسيك والتي انتهت بالتعادل 1-1 خاصة خلال الشوط الأول من اللقاء الذي عاني خلاله المشاهدين بسبب انقطاع الإشارة لوقت طويل.

وهدد بالريش المتسببين في ها الأمر بملاحقتهم قضائيا لحفظ حقوق القناة واسمها وسمعتها أمام المشاهدين لما تسبب فيه هذا الأمر من أضرار.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياقلب لم يتهم بصورة مباشرة النايل سات

فعلا زكر ان الامر متعمد
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياقلب لم يتهم بصورة مباشرة النايل سات

فعلا زكر ان الامر متعمد



وقال بالريش أثناء فترة الاستراحة ما بين الشوطين إن هناك عملا تخريبيا مقصودا ضد الجزيرة من مسئولي النايل سات،... كما ورد في معظم المواقع الرياضيه . مشكور علي المرور   الحبيب افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يطرشني كان سمعت سيرة النايل سات
                        	*

----------


## المتفائل

*هذه القطوعات تضر بسمعة النايل سات اولا لذا ليس من مصلحة النايل سات هذا الوضع ناهيك عن القيام بمثل هذا العمل واغلب الظن ان هناك جهة معادية للجزيرة  قامت بهذا العمل الاجرامى
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*انتو  فى النايل  سات  ولا كاربونى فات ولا ما فات  ههههههه   تقبل مرورى 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نمشى نحنا كلنا ويبقى كاربونى جاء الوقت الذى يجب فيه عمل العكس جربوه قد ننجح
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*اخبار المباراة بين فرنسا والارغواي والنتيجة 
يا اخوانا نحن ما مساكين ما عندنا في مكان الشغل هنا طريقة لمشاهدة الكورة ورونا اخبار المباراة شنو في البوست ده بعدين البث علي الانترنت تقييييييييييييل احسن تعمل نايم من مشاهدته
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*2222222222
     22222
        22
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

2222222222
     22222
        22



اتكلم بالعربي لغة الاشارة دي شنو
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*اثنى يعنى الحال من بعضو
دمك حار كده مالك يا زول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كلنا شاهدنا تقطيع المباراة الافتتاحية 

وكان التقطيع من نايل سات فقط جيث لم يحدث في عربسات لذلك ليس من المصدر

وقد كان هناك طلب من قبل مصر لنقل كأس العالم بسعر شبه مجاني على 
القناة المصرية الأرضية كما كانت تفعل art
لكن رفضت الجزيرة 

فهل تهجر الجزيرة قمر النايل سات بناء على التقطيع المتعمد الذي حدث وربما يستمر طوال البطولة ؟
يعني الشغل دة حسادة من البلح

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كتب- أيمن شعبان- نفي مصدر مسئول بالشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية"نايل سات" الاتهامات التي وجهتها إدارة قناة الجزيرة الرياضية للشركة بتعمد التشويش وقطع إرسال القناة أثناء مباراة افتتاح كأس العالم.
وفي تصريحات خاصة لمصراوي أكد المهندس صلاح حمزة العضو المنتدب للشئون الفنية بالشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية أن ما قالته الجزيرة عار تماما من الصحة وأن الشركة بصدد إصدار بيان لتوضيح الحقائق وتبرئة ساحة الشركة.

يعني الحكاية جاطت بين ادارة القمر الصناعي وادارة قنوات الجزيرة

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قرر الاتحاد الدولي الفيفا منح 30 مليون دولار للمنتخب الفائز بكأس العالم 2010 من إجمالي 420 مليون دولار  توزيعها بين المنتخبات الـ 32 المتأهلة للمونديال.
وسينال الفائز بالمركز الثاني 24 مليون دولار، مقابل 20 مليون دولار للمنتخبات التي ستبلغ نصف النهائي و18 مليون دولار للفرق المتأهلة لدور الثمانية و9 ملايين دولار للفرق التي ستتأهل لدور الـ16، بينما سيحصل كل منتخب يكتفي بلعب دوري المجموعات على 8 ملايين دولار.
وتعد المكافآت التي رصدها الفيفا للمنتخبات المشاركة في مونديال 2010 الأكبر في تاريخ كأس العالم، اذ أن قيمة المكافآت التي وزعها الفيفا بين الفرق المشاركة في مونديال 2006 بالمانيا بلغت 300 مليون دولار، مقابل 199 مليون دولار لكأس العالم 2002 في اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية
*

----------


## السيد

*الكوره صفر صفر يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*بس ماعارف الجاب الصفر الاول منو

والغريبه الناس زعلانه من المريخ ولعبوا امبارح

والله لعبنا احسن من ناس فرنسا ديل

والحاله الاروجوي مطرود منها لاعب من الدقيقه 75 فرنسا ضاغطه بس بدون حظ والحمد لله

انتهت

وكوره كلام فاضي ساكت

*

----------


## aziz4545a

*المشكله يارياض في النايل سات انا هسه بشاهد في قنوات النيل ارضي صوره وصوت ومافي اي تقطيع
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*غريبه وين البقيه

انا اعتمدت علي بقيت الشباب يكونوا متابعين زي الكوره الاولي 
عشان كدا مشيت وماجيت راجع 
بس اعزروني والله ياشباب تستاهلوا الضبيحه
 ان شاء الله نحاول نكون اكثر متابعه ان شاء الله 



*

----------


## بحاري

*ناس الجزيرة  حقارين والمصريين استغلاليين جدا ... بس ناس الجزيرة احسن من الايه ااار تى !!
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*بالعكس يابحار ال art كانت افضل في اي شي نقل ؟ تصوير كنا بنستمتع بلقطات من الجماهير ايام art ؟مذيعين. انا هسه مشترك وبشاهد بصوره سيئه art ماعندها كلام زي ده
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يعني 2014 ح تكون 600مليون دورار اخضر بخت السودان لان متاهل متاهل 
تفويتة 
شداد الوقت دا بكون في دار العجزة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*فرنسا السنة دي ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*خلها تولع ان شاء الله النيل مايطفيها 
دي تستحق الحرق بلا جزيرة بلا حواشة معاهم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*فرنسا  السنة دى فرنسا بس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*شكلها المرة دى كل الفرق حتكون فرنسا بس...الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*والله المريخ ما براهو ماهدي هنري وانيلكا نفس البعمل فيهو وارقو وراجي والجماعه ديل

لكن طبعاً المدافعين مابقصرو بودوك بدودوك

وبله جابر لقاء ليهو رفيق

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*

نستعرض هنا مباريات ونتائج كأس العام2010

نبدأبالمجموعه الاولى....

جنوب افريقياvsالمكسيك...تعادل بهدف لكل فريق

اورغواىvsفرنسا....تعادل بدون اهداف

المجموعه الثانيه....

كوريا الجنوبيهvsاليونان...الى الان هدف لكوريا الدقيقه34
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الدقيقة 82 والمباراة هدفين لصالح كوريا الجنوبية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أول انتصار للمنتخب الكوري الجنوبي علي المنتخب اليوناني بثنائية نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*نالت كوريا الجنوبيه  اول ثلاث نقاط فى مونديال2010
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال+ البرنسيسه

سلام عليكم 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال+ البرنسيسه

سلام عليكم 



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...الاحوال والامور؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الارجنتينvsنيجيريا  الدقيقه 4وهدف يضيع من تيفيز
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هدف جميل جدا للارجنتين من رأس الرائع جبرائيل هاينز
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قبل قليل انتهت مباراة الكاميرون واليابان بفوز اليابان بهدف نظيف

*

----------

